# droid x (SCREW YOU HORIZON)



## jrplz (Oct 9, 2011)

is it possible to send mms and audio file at the same time (via txt msg) from droid x


----------



## jrplz (Oct 9, 2011)

did i ask this the wrong way if I did Im sorry ! what I need to know is if i could send a picture and a audio file at the same time so when some gets the msg it will show and play the audio file

thanks


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Set it up as a slideshow just remember there is a size limit

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jrplz (Oct 9, 2011)

irish said:


> Set it up as a slideshow just remember there is a size limit
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


some one else in another forum told me to download handcent sms in works good! cant belive horizon does not allow this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!gready bastards


----------



## jrplz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for ur help


----------

